# Looking for Idaho Gamers - For a convention!!!



## Rifter (Nov 10, 2006)

Hello all, 

A group of us are trying to recussitate orgranized gaming in the Boise area.  We are attempting to hold a gameday/convention in the somewhat near future, and grow that into a full-on 3 day weekend con in the future!  But, before we can reach this lofty goal, we need your help.  Before we can get people to a convention, people have to KNOW about the convention.  I am on step one, trying to get people networked, so we can get information out.  To futher this goal, we have decided to make Boise Gaming our base of operations.  We would like to get any help we can, to get the word out.  Please go to the Boisegaming.com website, and register.  We are working on getting a forum put in place there, as well.  

I hope to see you in the forums, soon!


----------



## Rifter (Nov 15, 2006)

This is open for anyone with any interest in the gaming convetion.  I would guess that people from Eastern Oregon would also be interested, and possibly Northern Utah.  You can also use the Boise Gaming website as a meeting place to find new gamers for your games.


----------



## DungeonMaester (Dec 11, 2006)

Boise eh? Too bad im all the way in North Idaho.... If you ever come up  then let me know at Shadow_convention@yahoo.com and we can set somehting up.

---Rusty


----------

